# kuormata / lastata



## Gavril

Päivää,

Miten sanoisitte ilmausten _kuorma / kuormaaminen_ ja _lasti / lastaaminen_ eroavan toisistaan?

Tässä pari esimerkkilause:

_
Tehtaassamme rekat yleensä kuormataan/lastataan koksilla kello 9 joka arkipäivänä._

_Tehtaassamme koksia kuormataan/lastataan rekkoihin kello 9 joka arkipäivänä._

_Siitä lähtien kun aloitin täällä pomo on lastannut/kuormannut minua yhä enemmän turhilla tehtävillä._


Kiitos


----------



## Spongiformi

Minun korvissani rekkaesimerkeillä ei ole mitään eroa, mutta ihmistä kuormitetaan turhilla tehtävillä, ei kuormata.


----------



## hui

Kuorman ja lastin ero ei minusta ole suuri, mutta kielikorvani mukaan mieluummin:

Kuorma on "avoimessa" tilassa kuten louhoksella tai vaikka kaivoksessa kuormattava ja "avoimessa" tilassa kuljetettava irtoaines kuten kuorma-auton avolavan sorakuorma tai metsässä tukkirekkaan lastattava (tai kuormattava) tukkikuorma; kuorman korkeutta ei siis periaatteessa ole rajattu.
Lasti on "puoliavoimessa" tilassa kuten varaston lastauslaiturilla suljettuun tilaan kuten rekkakonttiin tai pakettiautoon laatikoittain (tai säkeittäin tms.) lastattava ja kuljetettava tavara.
Säkit lastataan, mutta irtoaines kuormataan (paitsi laivaan lastataan).
Kuorma on "tarkoitettu" kipattavaksi.

Lihasvoimin (esim. hevonen, aasi, kameli, ihminen) kannetaan tai vedetään kuormaa, ei lastia.
Neste tai kaasu (esim. säiliöautossa) on lastia, ei kuormaa.
Laivat lastataan (tai ahdataan). Laivoilla on lasti.
Lentokoneilla on... hmm... lasti?


----------



## Harman Hajy

There is a slight difference in semantics. Lastata comes from Swedish att lasta, which means the same as "to load" just about anything in a truck in English. Kuormata in turn draws more attention to the things being loaded, the "kuorma".


----------

